# Coriander Seed Oil



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

This article, and other ones like it, appeared in the popular press in recent weeks. They caught my eye and I decided to look for more information.There is not a lot of information on coriander oil available. But it does seem to have had a traditional use for digestive disorders including cramps, gas, and diarrhea. So, I gave it a try.I could not find any dosing recommendations, so I took 1 drop 2 or 3 times a day in food. The first few days I had worse diarrhea. Within a week I actually felt some improvement. Of course this is an anecdote and proves nothing, It doesn't even prove that coriander helped me. I would need to withdraw it, see if my symptoms worsen, reintroduce it, and see if my symptoms improve again.But my first impressionistic conclusion is that this is a powerful antibiotic that might be of help to some people. I still have symptoms, but, to repeat, there has been some improvement. I plan to up my dose by a drop or two each week.Please note that I am not a medical doctor and I am not qualified to give medical advice. For those of you who are interested in trying this, I used Aura Cacia Coriander Seed Essential Oil. The label says "not for internal use." If you surf the Aura Cacia website you will find that they put this on their EOs for legal reasons, because they market them as cosmetics, not food. Their Coriander Seed Oil is classified as GRAS by the FDA, which means "generally recognized as safe." I feel that there is little risk in my consumption of small amounts of this oil. But everyone should make their own judgement on this. Specifically, I would strong recommend that you avoid this if you are pregnant or have any possibility of becoming pregnant.


----------

